# Cohiba's $10.00, are they real?



## gboyet93 (Jul 21, 2008)

Surely my luck isn't this good, but I found a 8 Cuban Cohiba's at a price of $10.00 each. I took several pictures, because I have no idea if they are real or fakes. Not only did I find these cigars, but I also found old AF, Diamond C, Monte, EMD..... I will attach pictures in my next post.


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

If this was at a local B&M in your area then it's doubtful they are legit. Will have a better idea when you post the pics.


----------



## gboyet93 (Jul 21, 2008)

What do you think?


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

What are they supposed to be robusto's?
How can he sell robusto's for $10 each.
I can only get them on multi box sales for that price.
And what is he smuggling them in and not even turning a profit?
Come on guys this ones a no brainier *FAKES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
:laser:


----------



## Scardinoz (Mar 15, 2010)

I'm no expert but I'd say a few more pictures are needed. I don't see anything particularly damning there but I wouldn't rubber-stamp the purchase just yet.

As Tony said, the price is suspect at best.


----------



## Codename47 (Aug 6, 2007)

Box looks like made of plywood for me


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

The bands look fake to me- the last row of boxes are cut off.


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

If you were a B&M store, would you sell illegal Cohibas for $10 each?

I didn't think so.

They cost more than that where they're sold legally. 

Sorry.


----------



## xJaCkSlApx (May 7, 2010)

gboyet93 said:


> Surely my luck isn't this good, but I found a 8 Cuban Cohiba's at a price of $10.00 each. I took several pictures, because I have no idea if they are real or fakes. Not only did I find these cigars, but I also found old AF, Diamond C, Monte, EMD..... I will attach pictures in my next post.


Crack open one up and make sure there not short filler scrap crap


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

jadeg001 said:


> The bands look fake to me- the last row of boxes are cut off.


Yep... Fake! No brainer 4 sho! :nod:

Hell... I'd buy one for $10 just to see how it smoked though. :lol:


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Not sure if it's the lighting but the bands on the ones in the box look orange and the one in the forefront is yellow. The band is a little off (the three rows of dots should be clearly above Cohiba) but legit ones aren't always perfect either. Do you have pics of the warranty seals and the box code and a better pic of the cap? The wrapper seems a little darker then normal but the only way to really tell is to fire one up. http://cubancigarwebsite.com/brand.aspx?brand=Cohiba


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

10.00 for cohiba.....hmmm...fake.....there more expensive in CUC in cuba...it makes no sense


----------



## Codename47 (Aug 6, 2007)

I had some fake CoRo's not long ago. My friend bought a box of 25 for 70 euros in Cuba only for curiosity and I must say that they are not bad! Not great looking but tastes good, lots of earth, cedar and leather like many cubans. Now we call them custom rolled robustos and smoke them like normal cigars :biggrin:


----------



## bouncintiga (Feb 3, 2010)

the row of squares looks cut off. i'd say fake. but these are good lookin fakes.


----------



## xJaCkSlApx (May 7, 2010)

Codename47 said:


> I had some fake CoRo's not long ago. My friend bought a box of 25 for 70 euros in Cuba only for curiosity and I must say that they are not bad! Not great looking but tastes good, lots of earth, cedar and leather like many cubans. Now we call them custom rolled robustos and smoke them like normal cigars :biggrin:


Never had a cuban. Sounds good what your describing. Made my mouth water a little !


----------



## Codename47 (Aug 6, 2007)

xJaCkSlApx said:


> Never had a cuban. Sounds good what your describing Made my mouth water a little !


Believe me, real cubans have even more to offer :smoke:


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

Look at the band, at the top, where the squares are white and marked on the white band, def fakes. Also what's with the wrapping inside? Tissue paper? I've never bought a box of cohiba's that had that kind of wrapping inside.


----------



## bouncintiga (Feb 3, 2010)

Codename47 said:


> I had some fake CoRo's not long ago. My friend bought a box of 25 for 70 euros in Cuba only for curiosity and I must say that they are not bad! Not great looking but tastes good, lots of earth, cedar and leather like many cubans. Now we call them custom rolled robustos and smoke them like normal cigars :biggrin:


if your friend bought them in cuba, it's likely they were made with cuban grown tobacco. they're not fake cubans, just fake cohibas lol.


----------



## Codename47 (Aug 6, 2007)

bouncintiga said:


> if your friend bought them in cuba, it's likely they were made with cuban grown tobacco. they're not fake cubans, just fake cohibas lol.


*I had some fake CoRo's*


----------



## Johnny Rock (Jun 25, 2010)

Don't need to see a picture at that price. Not possible to be genuine Cohiba CC for $10 ea.


----------



## gboyet93 (Jul 21, 2008)

I never said these cigars were at a B&M. I also hove more pictures, but can't send them from my IPhone. Hopefully I can't post the other pictures shortly.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Johnny Rock said:


> Don't need to see a picture at that price. Not possible to be genuine Cohiba CC for $10 ea.


That's absolutely right i never looked at the picture the price is a dead give away.:beerchug:


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Tell ya what..send me one and I'll tell if they are real or not.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Cigary said:


> Tell ya what..send me one and I'll tell if they are real or not.


Lol i guess your in the mood for floor sweepings and pubic hairs!uke::laugh::rofl:


----------



## Scardinoz (Mar 15, 2010)

Did somebody say pubic hairs?


----------



## xJaCkSlApx (May 7, 2010)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Lol i guess your in the mood for floor sweepings and pubic hairs!uke::laugh::rofl:


If you shave pubic hairs fail and there is no need for searching floor


----------



## Rodeo (May 25, 2009)

I suppose it's possible somebody is getting rid of their private stock at $10 each, maybe taking a small loss, so that's not definitive. What did this person tell you about the source? The third row of dots is cut off, that's suspicious but .... it is Cuba. I wouldn't draw firm conclusions from that, but it does make me wary.

I think its wax paper, not tissue, which is fine. Is there a Cohiba sticker on the paper? Should be. And the yellow ribbon, what I can see of it, looks ok.

Exact measurements of the cigar would help, and more pics. Lots more, including the box


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Lol i guess your in the mood for floor sweepings and pubic hairs!uke::laugh::rofl:


*Lol,,,did you say Gurkha?*


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Cigary said:


> *Lol,,,did you say Gurkha?*


*Actually i was thinking Guantanamera!!!!*


----------



## Johnny Rock (Jun 25, 2010)

Rodeo said:


> I suppose it's possible somebody is getting rid of their private stock at $10 each, maybe taking a small loss, so that's not definitive. What did this person tell you about the source? The third row of dots is cut off, that's suspicious but .... it is Cuba. I wouldn't draw firm conclusions from that, but it does make me wary.
> 
> I think its wax paper, not tissue, which is fine. Is there a Cohiba sticker on the paper? Should be. And the yellow ribbon, what I can see of it, looks ok.
> 
> Exact measurements of the cigar would help, and more pics. Lots more, including the box


It does not make any sense for anyone to sell some of the most sought after cigars on the planet for less than what they are worth.

Let's see the box codes.


----------



## gboyet93 (Jul 21, 2008)

Here are the other pictures I have...


----------



## gboyet93 (Jul 21, 2008)

The back.............


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

gboyet93 said:


> The back.............


Another red Flag!


----------



## gboyet93 (Jul 21, 2008)

A better look.....


----------



## Johnny Rock (Jun 25, 2010)

gboyet93 said:


> The back.............


I have never seen a box code stamp that looked like this. Very unusual. In fact it is all wrong.

Just saying..


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

gboyet93 said:


> Here are the other pictures I have...


The AC prefix seems to be wrong for an 07 box and the date stamp does not have a day date attached normally.


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

The back looks completely wrong.


----------



## Tarks (Mar 3, 2009)

Sorry dude but they are without doubt fakes. Nice looking cigars though. Smoke one and provide a review for us. 

I would be curious if you took exact measurements of the cigar though, just for shits and giggles.


----------



## Tarks (Mar 3, 2009)

Also, $10 for a Robusto is not that far off for pricing (on the cheaper sites) so I'm not sure what everyone is talking about re: pricing.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

No surprise here anyone selling you a stick like that for $10 is indignantly on the con. At least you where able to find out and didn't get stuck with fakes. Just another reason why PUFF rocks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:dude::dude::dude::beerchug::beerchug:


----------



## Rodeo (May 25, 2009)

FAKE


----------



## Frinkiac7 (Dec 12, 2008)

Fakes, but some of the better ones we've seen in a while!

Band is off (last row of dots), box stamp is off...but these are definitely a step up from the typical glass-top Coheebos. Counterfeiters are really stepping their game up...


----------



## bouncintiga (Feb 3, 2010)

yea definitely fake. the printing on the bottom of the box looks so off and the boxes are definitely off on the bands. the printing of the seal looks way off for the code. 

and also $10 a stick isn't unrealistic. I've seen multi box sales for $225 each. has been a while but was definitely within a year ago (last december I think).


----------



## Codename47 (Aug 6, 2007)

Box code printing, warranty seal, box color, cigars, bands and cedar inside the box - definitely fake :thumb:


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

Tarks said:


> Also, $10 for a Robusto is not that far off for pricing (on the cheaper sites) so I'm not sure what everyone is talking about re: pricing.


They may be up in your neck of the woods, but I've yet to find a Robusto for less than $14 online with any of my vendors. If I could get Robsuto's for $11 or $12 each, I'd be a very happy happy man.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Starbuck said:


> They may be up in your neck of the woods, but I've yet to find a Robusto for less than $14 online with any of my vendors. If I could get Robsuto's for $11 or $12 each, I'd be a very happy happy man.


That's right ain't no Cohiba Robusto's for $10 each. Unless you buy by the box and then only if they are on sale!:bolt:


----------



## Scardinoz (Mar 15, 2010)

Wow, those pictures really light up any shadows of doubt. The back of the box alone screams fake.

If they are ever on sale at $10 each in multi-box orders then a team effort would definitely be in order.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Scardinoz said:


> Wow, those pictures really light up any shadows of doubt. The back of the box alone screams fake.
> 
> If they are ever on sale at $10 each in multi-box orders then a team effort would definitely be in order.


P.m sent


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

The gold letters on the word Cohiba seem to be dull...This is not right.


----------



## gboyet93 (Jul 21, 2008)

I'm still amazed at the length that some people will go to scam others. Who could have rolled fake cigars?


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

Scardinoz said:


> Wow, those pictures really light up any shadows of doubt. The back of the box alone screams fake.
> 
> If they are ever on sale at $10 each in multi-box orders then a team effort would definitely be in order.


+1 to that as well. I think I'd buy a couple for myself!


----------



## Syner (Mar 7, 2010)

Starbuck said:


> They may be up in your neck of the woods, but I've yet to find a Robusto for less than $14 online with any of my vendors. If I could get Robsuto's for $11 or $12 each, I'd be a very happy happy man.


I personally have a very trusted source that sells them for $12 each, if bought by the box. So it's not unheard of.


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

Syner said:


> I personally have a very trusted source that sells them for $12 each, if bought by the box. So it's not unheard of.


Yea. I don't know where everyone is buying their smokes from, but there is a reputable source that sells them for $10 and change. I think it would be odd if a B&M was selling them illegally for $10, as they usually mark up the product significantly if by some chance they do have real Cuban cigars. Also, it is not rare that a private party would sell them for a small loss if they simply need cash or want to make more room- it happens all the time.


----------



## Addiction (May 8, 2007)

Hmmmm. My two cents.

I personally don't have any pre-99 cohibas. Well at least not a complete box of them. But I believe the EL NNBC is the older style box code before they changed to the current style. However that can't be right because that jibberish on the left of that I would guess is supposed to be the new style box code? that picture in particular gives me the creeps.

The box also looks off, the shade and quality of wood seems wrong, Its hard to tell without a better pic tho.

On the pics of the cigars themselves the bands don't look super horrible. Those who are saying that last row of dots is messed up I wouldn't read too much into it. I have Cohibas from known to be good vendors that occasionally have that happen, or something kinda like that. However there is a Cohiba under the one in the second picture where the band looks horribly off tho its tough to tell when the pic is that out of focus. I can't tell if that cigar is gray or yor flash is washing the pic out either.

Lastly on price, I've never paid more than $10 a Robusto unless I was buying aged so the price is OK, tho it doesnt leave him any room to actually make money.


----------

